# Tempo synch. between staffPad audio files and midi in DAW



## did (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi all,
Does anybody has enountered this :
I’m writing in staff pad a piece with a lot of tempo change (to perform in a realistic way my strings arrangement ), import the midi (or Xml) and audio files in Logic. When I compare the audio files with the midi file, the two are perfectly synchronized during several mesures, and then the audio file from staff pad is in advance compare to the midi track. Should it be a frequency issue ?


----------



## did (Aug 11, 2020)

Not a frequency problem. I think the tempo interpretation (or the audio export in StaffPad) brings variations that can' tbe the same in Logic... So it seems that it is impossible to synchronize directly audio files from StaffPad with midi files (from StaffPad of the same score) in Logic


----------



## jadi (Aug 11, 2020)

My experience with the tempo track is not that good. I find it the harders to control automation in StaffPad


----------



## did (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes, I agree with you, I think it could be really improved too, I hope it' s scheduled for a next update...


----------

